# MAF or Fuel filter



## 4raskals (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a 1999 740IL that has 108,000 miles on it. It has started stalling out when coming to a stop. The check engine light has come on. I retrieved the code(P0102) out of it and it is pointing to the MAF sensor. I plan on pulling and cleaning it. Hopefully that will clear that fault. I am also thinking that it could be the fuel filter. We bought it used and I'm not sure if it has ever been changed. I have the repair manual on cd and it shows the steps on how to replace, but it does not show where it is located except that it is behind a trim panel? Does anyone know what trim panel they are talking about? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I can't find a good picture, but it's under the car on the passenger side, about where the front passenger's feet would be.


----------



## DanT (Apr 14, 2003)

MAF is a very common problem on your model. I would lean more towards that being the problem than the fuel filter.

DT


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

DanT said:


> MAF is a very common problem on your model. I would lean more towards that being the problem than the fuel filter.
> 
> DT


x2

www.autohausaz.com get them both since the filter is only like $20 anyways and with the mileage on your car you'll probably need it anyways


----------

